# Great Yarmouth Winter Gardens & Empire Building



## Darksider

So the other weekend I was on a rather messy boys weekend away  in Great Yarmouth, 
when during one of the more sober periods we came across a couple of great looking derelict 
buildings. On sunday morning I managed to drag myself out of my Hotel bed & go for a bit of a 
scout around before the town got too busy. Unfortunately both of the derelict sites were locked up 
tighter than a vicars daughter so all the shots are external i'm afraid. 

Here is some history surrounding the Winter Gardens;
1878 Design/Construction:
Watson & Harvey (built in Torquay) – Architect
The Winter Gardens were originally constructed in Torquay, where it subsequently failed as a business. In 1904 the Great Yarmouth Corporation purchased the gardens for £1,300 (one tenth of the original cost) to improve the Wellington Pier site.
The Gardens were floated around the coast from Torquay on a barge to its new home it has had a variety of uses, including a roller-skating rink and most recently a family entertainment centre.
However, deterioration of its metal work and the wooden frame which holds the glass in place has forced the council to close the building. Fears have even been raised the structure could fall down in high winds.

When I was having a look around the gardens I had a good chat with the manageress (?) from the Pier amusements next to the gardens. She led me to believe that most likely due to the cost of the restoration required (over £6 million), chances are that nothing will happen to the Gardens until after the Olympics when more funding / grant money will become more readily avaliable. On the plus side, there is CCTV on the site & you really could not force your way in easily so at least the site should not be abused too badly in the mean time.




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Round the back by the bins....




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




Winter Gardens, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

The Empire Building
History;
Early in the twentieth century Great Yarmouth and nearby Gorleston were quite elegant resorts. Several of the old entertainment buildings are architecturally pleasing. Alongside the Empire are two small arcades, at right angles to the sea front, one bearing the date 1902, the other 1904. 

The Empire itself is architecturally imposing for a narrow-fronted cinéariety of such an early date. The terra cotta façe is framed by giant fluted and cabled, coupled Ionic columns rising from pedestals with tall blockings over; the centre is taller with a shallow, segmentally arched recess above the entrance, containing a triple-arched balcony. Cornice and blocking over. The brick flank walls are blind-arcaded.

The auditorium has raked stalls and a single balcony and barrel-vaulted ceiling. The circle ends very close to the proscenium arch, and extends back towards the front of the building, occupying about two thirds of the length and forming an elongated horseshoe. The sides of the balcony will take a single line of seats - strangely these are not angled. It is clear that the high proscenium arch was originally flanked by Corinthian columns of which only the caps remain. There is a fly tower, with the grid and two fly rails still in position. Although now disused, this was once a fine auditorium with excellent plasterwork on the balcony fronts in the form of a series of cartouches supported by cherubs encircled with laurel wreaths. There are dressing rooms and a band room under the stage.

Currently the Empire is avaliable to rent......£75,000 per annum. 
When I was looking around the site, the sides of the building are standard brickwork construction, with the front being a wonderful facade. Built up quite close to the Empire is a residential area, as I headed towards the back of the building on a sleepy sunday morning I was getting ready to take a few more shots when two 
black Land Rovers roared up & discharged a quantity of burly looking 'gentlemen.' Needless to say I headed back to the main road fairly sharpish.




The Empire Building, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




The Empire Building, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr




The Empire Building, Great Yarmouth by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## UE-OMJ

£6m? Isn't this what 'community service' is for. Free labour! Everything in this country costs too much.

Slightly different, but my mum was campaigning for a new bus stop (a layby in the grass with a pole and a sign) but is was rejected, partly down to cost as they said it would have cost £25,000 to put in!!! FFS! Really?


----------



## perjury saint

Wow! Amazing looking places! Real shame you couldnt get inside.


----------



## onthebusescrazy

brillant find there . great pics


----------



## HypoBoy

It's really sad to see the Winter Gardens falling into decay. Had a few messy weekends in Yarmouth myself. Back in the "Second Summer of Love" in the late 80s, Winter Gardens was home to a few raves, including one where a mate of mine DJed alongside some of the big names at the time. Great days


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Nicely done that mate, cheers


----------



## Black Shuck

Ha I know these two rather well. The Empire is a lovely old girl. Around 1911 I believe... should have permission for a visit here very soon fingers crossed. Nice shots.


----------



## Darksider

Yeah, 1911 is spot on. 
I googled about the empire a bit & a few sites had some shots from inside back from when it was in use. I'd like to see some shots if you do get inside. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90

Nice looking buildings, lets hope they stay that way!! great report.


----------



## Black Shuck

Darksider said:


> Yeah, 1911 is spot on.
> I googled about the empire a bit & a few sites had some shots from inside back from when it was in use. I'd like to see some shots if you do get inside. Thanks.



Your wish is my command darksider.


----------



## maximus

Seen many a film in the empire.The winter gardens used to be a lovely building,but Yarmouth council being as they are,they would much rather house,feed,cloth and look after the thousands of Eastern European scroungers that have arrived here,instead of saving Yarmouths heritage....sorry if that offends anyone but it is absolutely true....they spend thousands on 'transport' for these sorts to go to job interviews,even buying them bloody cars!!! Prioritising them on housing lists and giving out 'emergency' grants so they can buy themselves designer clothes and iphones.


----------



## NatTC

I worked a summer season in Great Yarmouth on the ents team on one of the camps in 1997 and both of these venues were bars/clubs at the time and I had some 'messy' nights there infact I even threw up in the winter garden toilets lol (I was 19!). The Empire was called Bourbon Street then and I can vaguely remember hearing that the Winter Gardens was owned by Jim Davidson at the time but not sure how true that is?


----------



## kevsy21

I had a good look around the exterior of the Empire last year,just hoping for a chance to get in but as you have said its solid.
Would love to see inside of it.


----------



## cliffc

*Jim Davidson*



NatTC said:


> I worked a summer season in Great Yarmouth on the ents team on one of the camps in 1997 and both of these venues were bars/clubs at the time and I had some 'messy' nights there infact I even threw up in the winter garden toilets lol (I was 19!). The Empire was called Bourbon Street then and I can vaguely remember hearing that the Winter Gardens was owned by Jim Davidson at the time but not sure how true that is?



Hi 

I am not sure he owned the winter gardens he used to own the other pier in Yarmouth the Britanna and its theatre however.

Cliff C


----------



## maximus

cliffc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure he owned the winter gardens he used to own the other pier in Yarmouth the Britanna and its theatre however.
> 
> Cliff C



He did own the winter gardens,he converted it into a nightclub,but he lost shed loads of money on a pantomime production (£700,00) and a run-in with the inland revenue so he sold the company that owned it,I've no idea who owns it now though.


----------



## NatTC

Ahhh I wasnt going mad then! Yes it was a nightclub when I went in there and I did see him in the theatre on the pier a few years later for my dads birthday!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

75,000 pounds a year to rent a semi-derelict building in a rather over the hill seaside resort? What on earth could you do with it that would earn 75,000 pounds a year, much less pay your expenses & time?


----------



## maximus

LairdOfLochaber said:


> 75,000 pounds a year to rent a semi-derelict building in a rather over the hill seaside resort? What on earth could you do with it that would earn 75,000 pounds a year, much less pay your expenses & time?



They could fill it with bedsits and fill them with the massive immigrant population thats here and then let the government pay their rent......that would soon bring in a nice income


----------



## krela

Enough of the politics.


----------



## Jet48

Nice to see some local pictures. shame these to places look so run down at the moment. If you manage to get any interior pictures of the Empire,Black Shuck, would be great to see them as although I've lived here since 1971, I 've never actually been inside.


----------



## Black Shuck

Hey Jet, The last time I went in there was when it was Bourbon Street back in about 93!, Since then it was Zen if I remember. Who knows what lies within!


----------



## maximus

Blimey,you can't say anything these days


----------



## SNAKEBITE

maximus said:


> Blimey,you can't say anything these days



Just my opinion, I know everyone has views but I come on here to look at pictures and reports of derelict buildings and the stories behind them, I can sympathise with you thoughts but let's keep it fun!


----------



## Black Shuck

SNAKEBITE said:


> Just my opinion, I know everyone has views but I come on here to look at pictures and reports of derelict buildings and the stories behind them, I can sympathise with you thoughts but let's keep it fun![/QUOTM
> 
> My sentiments exactly Snakebite.


----------



## jdtaylor

*The Empire, Great Yarmouth - Some possibly interesting info*

Hi,

I know the place closed a good few years back, but from what I remember myself that place has had an interesting few uses on the ground floor.

Iniitally, when we first visited, the place in question was the Ripleys Believe it or not Museum. The one ouytside Blackpool, now at that time, the place looked cheaply converted basically. When you went in, I think you did a bit on the ground floor before heading up to the first floor, and heading down and around and over the original stage and I suspect a large part of the former seating area. In addition a kids play area was also put in part of what may well have been the former seating area.

Around 5-10 years later the next time we visited, it had been converted into what was an absoutely crazy indoor crazy golf. At that point from what I remember it was very difficult or impossible to see the original remebelance of the theathre, during this time I believe the upstairs cinema remained. I think that it did not help in a large respect for the upstairs is the complete lack of disabled access and the very limited access downstairs duye to the age of the building.

The area itself seems to have been rather quiet on both occassions so I have a feeling a major downfall of that building and possibly the Winter Garderns is the lack of visitors. Looking on Trripadvisor, a lot of people think it's gone down hill over the last 10-15 years and in my opinion since I was last there, the place did feel run down, so no wonder the Winter Garderns had problems from 2008. The theathre years before that I believe but it's the building layout which I don't think helped the attractions in that building survive and even after it's use as other attractions after the theathre I don't think went well due to it's poor location and access. Now the theathre is empty, and the recession I do believe that will remain shut for the long term.


----------



## LittleOz

Wow, that's an impressively long sentence.


----------



## Skel.

Latest I heard on the winter gardens, it is now in the hands of the Council, typically they wish to pull it down but due to its Grade II listing, English Heritage say no no!!!!  
http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co...._at_the_winter_gardens_flat_pack_it_1_1742161 Flatpack it anyone???


----------



## Stealthstar79

I had a look around these buildings last Monday, the Empire has padlocked internal doors and bricked up doorways, on the exteriorof the building. 
The Winter Gardens is covered in CCTV.
Shame as I also would love to see inside The Empire, a very impressive looking building!


----------



## badja71

maximus said:


> Seen many a film in the empire.The winter gardens used to be a lovely building,but Yarmouth council being as they are,they would much rather house,feed,cloth and look after the thousands of Eastern European scroungers that have arrived here,instead of saving Yarmouths heritage....sorry if that offends anyone but it is absolutely true....they spend thousands on 'transport' for these sorts to go to job interviews,even buying them bloody cars!!! Prioritising them on housing lists and giving out 'emergency' grants so they can buy themselves designer clothes and iphones.


very true words spoken indeed.


----------



## Cal900

jdtaylor said:


> Around 5-10 years later the next time we visited, it had been converted into what was an absoutely crazy indoor crazy golf. At that point from what I remember it was very difficult or impossible to see the original remebelance of the theathre, during this time I believe the upstairs cinema remained. I think that it did not help in a large respect for the upstairs is the complete lack of disabled access and the very limited access downstairs duye to the age of the building.
> 
> Isn't the indoor golf place the windmill theater building a little further down the prom.
> I can remember it as Zen Nightclub.
> 
> I can remember as a little kid just getting into dance music hearing Dave Pearce djing at the winter gardens on his dance anthem tours outside and place was buzzing. Bass shaking the glass!


----------



## chazman

hi all,i was a doorman at bourbon st cum zen nightclub for many years.great doorteam and lovely building inside owned by a well known local businessman.regular 2000 in on fri sat.all a memory now though.but yes it really is full of super stuff,loads of rooms and cinema stuff laying around.you have 2 downstairs areas,the main level and then the upper dancefloor at rear of club


----------

